
Ask HNs: How many people use your product? - samfisher83
Whether it be solo, team etc. how many people use what you make?
======
imakesnowflakes
Not sure if this counts. But I use a static site generator [1] that I wrote in
Python3, to create my blog. Every time I watch a foreign language movie, I use
a tool that I wrote in haskell [2] to search, download and find the perfect
subtitle for that movie.

Right now I am rewriting it in Rust, with the added capability of syncing the
subs in case I am not able to find the perfect subtitle. It is almost done.
Now I am trying to put it online.

[1]
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Feni/0.9](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Feni/0.9)

[2]
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hastily](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hastily)

------
hbcondo714
I launched a niche website a few years back on my own as a side project that
averaged less than 100 unique users a day. Now the site does over 1,000 unique
users a day. No paid marketing, just SEO.

------
wingerlang
I made an app over a year ago that has ~3 DAU.

Another pings back every 3 days (if they reboot) and each day I get ~500-700
pings on the newest version. 1000 if I include the old one.

------
PameVls
We have 20,000 users! :) If you're a booklover, you should check it out:
www.beek.io

------
samfisher83
Since no one has shared let me start. I have roughly 12K user for an android
app. ~50k Downloads.

------
tugberkk
Very little people. Some executives, that's all.

------
speedyapoc
iOS app: 550K DAU with ~2.5M downloads, 3 years in the making.

~~~
eecks
What's the app?

